# How do I stop reds from swollowing the bait?



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

Lynnhaven hs been great for me the past 2 days - 22 reds all over 22 inches, The problem is sometimes they are swallowing the FM and hook. I am using a circle hook on Tug's fish finder rig. When I put out the bait I put the pole in the rod holder or scupper hole and wait for the bite. How can I reduce the number of swollowed hooks?


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

which circle hook are you using? Some circles are offset from the shank of the hook. That way they can still snag anywhere in the mouth or gut. You can bend the offset out if they have them. I think that might help you. Cirlce hooks also dont require a massive hook set, so that might be your problem. just some thoughts.


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*circle hook*

Flyfisher, its a #4 Octopus. There is an offset but its not really big.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

Use bigger hooks, and if you're using Gamakatsu... those things are insanely offset. I tried #2 last night and still had two gut hooks... luckily they were slot fish I was keeping anyways. I have learned recently that those slot reds can inhale a 2/0-4/0 hook no problem.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Or you could do like I did today, beat the water to a frothe with a redfish magic. Fish were all around me rolling on the bait, smacking it clear out of the water at twice, had two on or so I thought but it seems thay had hold of the tail. 
So after 5 hours of hard fishing not one single gut hooked fish
There's more but I'll post that on a different thread.


----------



## Scuba Mike (Sep 5, 2002)

*Redfish magic*

I have been looking in tackle shops for a redfish magis spinnerbait. The best I have found was a skirted spinnerbait with a gold blade at OE2. I took off trhe skirt and added an electric chicken tail and have used it several times with no luck. Where did you buy the bait? What color tail are you using and how do you fish it? (not asking for much am I....) Thanks


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bass Pro carries em.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Cabella;s has the for 2.99 I think BP was 3.49..check on line.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Eagle Claw 3/0, I think the model number is L197. There's almost zero offset to the hook and I have never deephooked any fish with that model.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Get the rod out of the rodholder and keep tension on the line, sounds like you are getting a belly in the line and allowing a deep hook set. A circle hook needs some tension on th line to insure a proper hookset.This weekend I noticed a few dead redfish on th flats. One had some leader hanging out of his mouth.

Even with circle hooks you still have more of a chance of the fish swallowing the hook. I prefer artificials, I rarely get a hookset that is deep.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

RE: Redfish Magic

Long Bay Point in VB carries them, at least at the Shore Dr location, and Ann at Crab Creek Outfitters said she had them on order a week or two ago. I'd expect they'd be in by now.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

They also carry the Redfish Magic out of the Great Neck shop too. (Long Bay Pointe Tackle). The last time I was there, they were out of the Pumpkin seed variety. I'll be damned, but last few trips I was tossing the Pearl White, w/ no luck.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Yeah, the pups wore out two of my pumkins. Mark said to Crazy glue'em, so I'm'll try that...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

also if your using a fish finder with a long leader you greatly increase your odds of gut hooking as well. use a true circle and it will also decrease the gut hooks.


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Circle Hooks*

I have caught to many Pups to count in Lynnhaven over the past week or so. I use Gamekasta 4/0 Octopus Circles. Out of the 100's of fish I have caught, I can count on 1 hand the gut hooks I have had."ALL" gut hooks were retrieved from fish and they were kept. 

I will admit that I have had a couple break-offs and the fate of that fish is undetermined, but I take every precaution I can to insure "ALL" fish I release will survive.

Ruthless is correct in his statement that you must "NOT" use pole holders when fishing with FM's or any bait for that matter. It is very important to keep the line "SNUG" to insure a proper hookset.

I have found that braided line also helps detect "PICK-UPS" better, allowing you to apply pressure before the swallow, making the fish JERK his head ultimately setting the hook for you...Remember TIGHT lines catch Pups better and helps reduce mortality rate......PEACE OUT.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

What's an FM peeps?


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> What's an FM peeps?


FM....it's a radio frequency...dah!!!.No actually it's web slang for Finger Mullet.....PEACE OUT.


----------

